# Package Special



## MuscleResearch (Jun 14, 2005)

We are offering a package deal right now on MTII and IGF. It is one single vial of 50mgs MTII along with two vials of 1mg IGF. That breaks down to $150 a piece on the igf and $400 for the MTII Base that we currently carry

-MR


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

so $700 for the lot mate..


----------



## MuscleResearch (Jun 14, 2005)

Thats correct


----------

